# Hughes HDVR2 Pricing?



## JPWeight (Jan 16, 2003)

I can pick one of these up locally for $199. Is this a good deal? Not having owned Tivo before, does it add anything to the cost of my monthly DTV bill? 

The wife doesn't think it's worth it, or that she'll use it. Do the women in your homes use it? Did they oppose it at first?

Thanks for the help.

JP


----------



## Karl Foster (Mar 23, 2002)

Holy cow! My wife uses our PVR all the time. While she didn't think she'd ever use it, we now have two - one for her and one for me and the kid. 

Once she gets the hang of setting up automatic recordings, she'll never watch live tv ever again, and will wonder how she ever watched tv without it. 

$199 sounds like a good deal. I'd go for it. It will add $4.99 to your bill unless you have Total Choice Premier, then the cost is nothing. 

Do it, you won't regret it.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

JP,
It all depends what your wife is like. Does she try new things? My wife won't use my UTV if her life depended on it. She's content to use regular cable. If it were up to her, we would still be using a rotary phone and a click tuner (13 channel) TV w/ rabbit ears!

If you've never used a PVR before, you're in for a treat. I say go for it and suffer the 'consequences' later


----------



## Augie #70 (Apr 24, 2002)

The PVR's I own are the only pieces of electronic equipment that my Wife agrees are worth the $$$. She loves it.


----------



## HarryD (Mar 24, 2002)

You're a luck guy Augie!


----------



## stugil (Apr 24, 2002)

Circuit City 180.00 out the door with the tax.:lol:


----------



## JPWeight (Jan 16, 2003)

Stugil, that's interesting. Was it an open box unit from CC? All my local CC have them at $249.00.


----------



## cnsf (Jun 6, 2002)

BB and CC show them for $249

Got a $50 rebate at BB though early Feb.


----------



## TWood (Jan 21, 2003)

I just recently switched from E* to D* specifically for the HDVR2. I picked up two of them from a local HiFi Buys for $200 ea., and a triple LNB dish from CC for $100.

My wife was a little hesitant about switching to D* at first (she liked having Superstations), but once I explained what the Tivo would do, and that we could record all the shows she was watching on the Superstations from other channels, she was onboard. If your wife has _any_ TV shows she likes to watch on a regular basis, she will likely enjoy the benefits of a Tivo.


----------



## ClearCom (Jul 1, 2002)

I will sell it for $299 over the counter and $199 on a new activation.


----------



## JPWeight (Jan 16, 2003)

Thanks for all the replys. We had DTV installed yesterday with a triple LNB from DTV along with the HDVR2 that I purchased locally for $249 with a $50 rebate = $199.00. 

Haven't spent much time with the Tivo yet, but the picture, sound quality, and channel choices are so superior to cable. I can't believe I waited this long to switch.


----------



## Shana (Jan 15, 2003)

Ultimate Electronics has them for $199


----------

